# Screen printing after DTG printing



## BSB (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi..My question is..Im printing a full color design with my T-Jet 2 on 100 shirts on front of shirt..I also will have a large 1 color print on back of shirt so can I print front with DTG and then screen print back and put through dryer without messing up the front? Thanks


----------



## dot-tone (Jun 19, 2008)

yes. no prob.


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

even though I haven't bought one or used one yes you can imprint it and run through a dryer. I read an article where they did a dtg imprint with a white highlight of ink done and showed the end result and the shirt looked fine.


----------



## RespecttheCraft (Feb 19, 2010)

do it all the time.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

no problem, the DTG print is water based. That is a smart way to do it. Good Job


----------

